# borebutter good or bad



## single-shot (Dec 16, 2008)

borebutter good or bad......i use it if im not going to shoot for a week or so....some say its bad on the rifleing......id like to here some input on this stuff...im shooting an t/c omega


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I used to use it, not anymore.

Its a fair patch lube, if you ever shoot patched round balls, but theres better.

The bore has to be VERY clean, if you using it to prevent rust. Its only fair at best at sealing a bore and keeping moisture out. It tends to run down and pool up at the breech thus leaving most of the barrel "naked" and vulnerable to moisture. It wont hurt your rifling at all, dont worry about that. For short term storage its ok, but for any type of long term preservative id go with a petroleum based product.

Try ballistol, its all ive been using in ALL my firearms for a few years now. Displaces water, doesnt gum up in cold weather, and easy to clean out.


----------



## single-shot (Dec 16, 2008)

your right about it running down to the breach plug...thanks jack


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

as mentioned above unless you are shooting a patched round ball stay away from it. with sabots your bore should be dry just like a normal centerfire rifle. For storage, just a normal gun lube and then swab it and fire some primers before loading to fully dry the bore.


----------



## bigboytwo (Dec 19, 2008)

you can not beat ballistol. Best BP product I know of. I use it in my flintlock shotgun. Also makes fore a good patch lube.


----------

